# Columbus / Reynolds Tubing and Rider Weight



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

Read a couple of posts recently that suggested that some of the Columbus and Reynolds tubing from the mid 80s - early 90s time period might not be suitable for heavier riders. (Specifically Reynolds 753 and Columbus SLX...)

These were not my posts and I am by no means an expert. But I am 195 lbs (I'm 6'5+") so the topic / issue is definitely of interest to me. I currently have the following bikes / frames in my stable

*LeMond MJ (TSX (x2))
*Merckx Century (TSX)
*Merckx Century (Reynolds 653)
*Basso Gap (Mid 90s...tubing unknown)

All the above frames are 62-63cm. I had always assumed that builders would use a heavier-gauge tubing on a bigger frameset to account for the fact that, statistically speaking, even the skinniest guy on a 62/63cm would weigh more than the average guy on a 56cm 

Any/all well-informed thoughts (or should I say more informed thoughts than mine) are geatly appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Just my 2cents.... I have owned at one point or another 753, SL, SLX and TSX. I would think you would be ok on either SLX or 753. I wouldn't worry about the weight limits too much-Ive never seen a frame made of either break due to an overweight rider-It may have more to do with flex... 753 at the time had the highest tensile strength of any bicycle tubing on the market as it was heat treated. It might just be a bit flexy due to the thin walls. SLX from what I remember was actually a touch heavier than TSX due to being rifled only at the ends, and not the full length as was the case with TSX. I remember riding both and TSX was just a bit livelier than SLX, but they were very similar, the differences may have been more due to the differences in the individual frames rather than tubesets. 753 was wonderful, a great balance of stiffness, comfort and ride. Not quite as stiff as SLX or TSX, but quite a bit lighter, and the tradeoff made it a great tubeset for long rides and races. I even liked riding 753 in crits!! Of all the 80s, 90s steel I rode Id have to say my 2 favorite tubesets were 753 and TSX for different reasons. TSX felt 'tight' responsive, but could be a bit harsh on long days, 753 struck a great balance, did everything well.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

In the mid-eighties many framebuilders used SLX for frames up to 56cm or 58cm, and a combination of SL and SP on larger frames because SLX was too whippy. When OS tubing began appearing in the late eighties/early nineties, the oversized outside diameter of the tubing provided extra stiffness over standard sized tubing, so even larger frames built for strong 200 pound riders could be made with True Temper OS or 753 OS.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I do not remember this topic EVER being discussed back in the '80s. 
Granted, there was no internet back then, so the discussions all took place at bike shops, races, centuries, etc. But I don't remember there being any talk/controversy over rider weight and tubing selection.

I always thought that Columbus SLX tubing was pretty much the same as SL, except for the extra stuff in the BB area, and that was for BB stiffness. 

If you're 195 lbs, I wouldn't worry about ANY steel frame that you may have your eye on.

If you were 300+ lbs, that would be a different story.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

the problem is not bb its if handling feels inadequate. (based on reading not experience)


----------



## KensBikes (Feb 6, 2005)

I know a number of people with light 531 frames, such as vintage Raleigh Pros Mk 3 and 4, with decades of riding on them, and the guys are bruisers. Frames are just fine.

I think this is an overhyped issue, with not much concrete evidence that failures are related to weight, when frame assembly is as it should be.


----------



## abstrait (Jun 27, 2007)

By and large, as stated before, most framebuilders that work with Columbus SL or SLX move to a mix of SP or SPX when frames hit the 59-60cm size. I would not worry about it, especially at 195, not exactly a Goliath. I'm 6'3 and 195 and ride both Columbus SL and Reynolds 531 frames at 59cm-62cm and have not had any problems at all. In addition, some framebuilders will mix Reynolds and Columbus, or even other makes looking for the proper mix of rigidity and feel. I would think you're completely fine in that regard, the main preference being the make and geometry/build of the beasts. 

- kh


----------

